# Compliance Depot



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

The theory goes like this:

I own 120 apartment complexes throughout the country. So to cut down on having each individual property manager check the contractors info (naybe slack & just pass it) I outsource it to a third party to do the due diligence. 

This reduces my liability should something go wrong, & ensures that the cintractir is not giving false indo like an expired insurance ticket.

It never works like that though. Instead, the third party gets their hundred bucks, makes life hell over typos, then offers to "expedite" the process for additional money.


----------



## TruRoller (May 17, 2014)

I've never heard of it, till I contacted McKinley. They sent me an email telling me to register with compliance depot, so I call and then they tell me there is a $99 fee. It just made me feel uneasy, like a scam I guess. I can see why big management companies use them though. I just don't like having to pay a non refundable $99 to jump through hoops.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I urge you to reread this thread. 

DO NOT DO WORK FOR MCKINLEY.

Learn from my mistake.


----------

